# Brethren (and other projects)



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi all, welcome to my project thread. This is mainly going to be on my Brethren project with a few interludes of my Emperors Children progress. I must give a large thanks and hats off to Eetion k: for giving me the ideas I've used for my Brethern figs. Thank you.
The fluff fro the Brethren can be found here
This first one was the tester I used for the colour scheme. 










This is going to be there commander. Only done the base coats at this stage with no highlighting or shadeing yet










Comments and ideas are welcome

These are the first and only squad I've done so far.





































This has my first attempt at moulding a hood. Might look better if for the next lot I don't use a beaky head.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work on the green stuff there Plug and a good striking colour scheme.

One suggestion, drill out the muzzles of the guns i reckon it always makes them look better than hust painting black spots on them.

Look forward to seeing more Plug.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

sweeeeet. Cloaked CSM always look great, especially if you can freehand some chaos symbols. I need to start drilling holes in my guns also..... low effort/ great results.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Good times, I like it when folks mix the sprues to create new stuff.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

*Update*

Hi all, time for an update. I'm about 3/4 of the way througth making up the second squad of Brethren and have managed to put some time in on my Lord Commander. Also started painting my Slaanesh termes.
Enjoy
Lord Commander Bekenel








and my slaanesh terme


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

mmm slaanesh, gotta love it.

Never really liked the newer style Tentical Pink ECs but i have to say that reversing the scheme makes it 100 times better.

Cant wait to see more Plug.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

*update*

Hi all, latest update as I've done a bit on my Brethren. I thought I'd give moulding a tabbard a go for my sorc. Didn't come out to bad. Finished my Lord Commander as well and included a pic of the vet sgt from my second squad.

Here is my sorc before I started playing with g.s









and this is the finished model










My completed Lord Commander










My second squad vet sgt









Hopefully will get some painted soon along with some more of my slaanesh termes


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the pose on the Sorcerer, just screams i will smite thee with the power of the warp.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I love the green stuff you did on the Sorc that looks really good!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi all, sorry for the delay but here is the latest update. I've managed to get half the 1st squad finished. The bits for my chosen should be arriving soon so I will be able to start on them soon. Not sure what I'm going to do to make them different from the normal marines so any ideas are welcome




























Hopefully the second half won't take so long. Enjoy


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice strong colours and painting on the squad. My complaint? The bases.

Its really easy to paint bases- pva some textured sand you can buy from GW onto the base, drybrush grey or brown, apply some static grass and it looks great and takes about 2 minutes. Your miniatures will look 10x better


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, will try that out


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

These guys look real nice, real sharp!

May i ask what did you use for the crystal stone of hellish Warp-power in the Sorc's left hand?


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

It was an embrodery bead nicked from my wife.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

really nice, the colours are really bold, i like it.

good thinking on the sorc


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Firstly, can I say nice job! The look great. I especially like the commander. Lovely work on the sword.

Secondly:



plug said:


> The bits for my chosen should be arriving soon so I will be able to start on them soon. Not sure what I'm going to do to make them different from the normal marines so any ideas are welcome


I was wondering this for mine, as I'm basing all my models off bezerkers. I am going to give them small shields, to mark them out. Maybe this would work? Could make them really small, like a SM combat shield, so it attaches to the back of the hand?

If not, what about tropy spikes on the pack packs (not sure if this is the look you want though, maybe too chaosy)?

Or maybe, all bear heads, with the hoods folded back, leaving the head uncovered?

Hope this helps

Keep up the good work!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and ideas, hopefully I should have some done and posted soon. Been sidetracked by my boys (Dark Hunter) defiler at he moment. So much too paint, so little time.k:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

nice plug!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

*Update*

Hi all, managed to get some work done recently.
First up done a few testers for the squad I'm going to have in Alpha Legion colors. Still got to finish the trims and bolters on one of them. Turned out to be harder than I thought it would be.



















Also managed to finish building my first chosen squad. This mini is my fave.


















Next up was a rino which I didn't want to be plain black so the flames were added










And last but not least is my Lord, Alpheus Volcanus. A big thanks to Eetion for the idea with the backpack. Not sure how I'm going to paint him yet.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Good work bases need a little more attention but good paint jobs and nice flames.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

Kudos on the models I love them(Cant wait for my DA veteran squad to come) I think your army has a Fallen look to It but when thier painted that vanishes.I hope to see some updates soon!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work going on here Plug. For the Chosen I would suggest perhaps making them with more spikes and sharp edges than the rest of the army? Or giving them all that faceplate that the guy in the last pic has maybe. I really dig that black/green colour scheme btw, very cool.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

plug said:


>



hm like the back pack and use of DA veteren(sp?) kits 
but anyways onto why im making this post 
maybe you should do an opposite colour scheme on your commander like having black,grey robes and dark red with gold trimed shoulder pads

my two cents,


chaoz


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the colour scheme and I really like the marine that is aiming his meltagun. Good job on the pose.k:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

These are great, such a high standard of work and simple yet effective conversions. I'm a huge fan of your Alpha Legion in particulter, the best I've seen and that includes the 'eavy Metal teams shot at them. Simply stunning.

A tip with bases, if you don't want to pay for GW flock try tea from a teabag, just water down some PVA glue and stick it on with that, makes great forest litter and obviously sand works great as well. Another trend is recent years which I think really makes models pop is to paint the rim of the bases black no matter what the top surface is, I don't know why this looks so effective but it just seems to raise the level that little bit.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> A tip with bases, if you don't want to pay for GW flock try tea from a teabag, just water down some PVA glue and stick it on with that, makes great forest litter


Hummm..., I'll have to give that a try. Thanks:wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The effect your get is this (if you can see it):

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26343

The white on the top is snow flock but forget about that, for that I used a mix of normal green tea and some raspberry stuff that I nicked of my Ma.


----------

